# Preschool in Rome



## holzerj (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello - 

I will likely be moving to Rome with my family this summer and my husband and I would like to enroll our two daughters in Italian preschool so they can learn the language. They will be 3.5 years and 2 years respectively at the start of the school year. 

I'd love some general information about my options and perhaps some names of good preschools in Rome's residential areas would be great. A few people have recommended the Monteverde neighborhood to us. I am gathering this information now, because I suspect I would need to start contacting schools within the next month. 

I won't be working so I'd be looking for just partial days for my older daughter and just a couple days a week for my younger daughter. I am curious whether this would be an option in Italian school or is it everyday tilll late afternoon or nothing. Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,
Jessica


----------

